# Comment importer l'iPad en France ?



## Dr_cube (15 Avril 2010)

Salut tout le monde, 

Comme vous le savez, la sortie de l'iPad a été repoussée à fin mai. Pour certains fans d'Apple, l'attente est difficile à supporter. Pour les développeurs non américains, c'est encore pire ! On ne peut pas se contenter du simulateur indéfiniment, et il nous faut un iPad pour tester nos applications. 

J'ouvre donc ce topic pour que l'on cherche ensemble les meilleures solutions pour importer l'iPad en France. 

Voici ce que j'ai comme solutions : 

 Connaître quelqu'un qui revient des Etats Unis. 

 Ebay : depuis l'annonce du report de la sortie, les prix flambent donc je pense qu'on peut oublier. Hier après midi j'ai manqué de peu 3 iPad 32Go qui sont partis à 630 environ (+ frais de port). Depuis, c'est à peu près à ce prix que se négocient les 16Go. Il faut se méfier aussi des vendeurs qui refusent Paypal. Il faut aussi se méfier des iPad qui partent directement des Etats Unis, car on passe à la caisse avec les frais de douane et la TVA. 

 Utiliser un service permettant d'avoir une adresse aux Etats Unis : MyUS, Viaddress, etc. : l'Apple Store en ligne n'accepte que les cartes bancaires disposant d'une adresse américaine. Ces sites proposent généralement de commander à notre place, mais à cause de l'explosion du nombre de demandes pour l'iPad (et des pressions d'Apple certainement), ils refusent tous de commander l'iPad. Perso j'ai payé 10$ pour m'inscrire sur MyUS car ils assuraient qu'on pouvait commander l'iPad, mais une fois inscrit une note nous dit qu'ils n'acceptent plus l'iPad jusqu'à nouvel ordre. 
D'un point de vue financier c'est l'une des solutions la plus rentable pour nous : on s'en tire pour 530 environ pour un iPad 16Go (service + Taxe US + TVA + port compris). 

 Utiliser une autre boutique (Amazon par exemple) : de ce que j'ai vu, les prix sont très élevés, comme sur Ebay. Sur Amazon.fr, l'iPad 16Go neuf est à 800. 

 Autre solution ?? 


Merci à tous ceux qui vont participer ! 
Si vous avez déjà commandé et reçu votre iPad, n'hésitez pas à nous aider..


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Voir peut-être les petites annonces. Je l'ai acheté par ce biais et je l'ai payée 580 euros pour une 32 go.


----------



## Ealdu (15 Avril 2010)

Pardon Clagir, mais quellles petites annonces? Et en France?  Je suis moi même intéressée et je n'ai trouvé que sur e***y des 16go autour de 550 (raisonnable) mais sans garatie de douane. Et j'avoue que n'ayant jamais eu de chance au jeu, j'ai peur que le seul paquet ouvert a la douane ne soit le mien. Bref j'ose pas.


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Rien ne vous empêche d'acheter un iPad en Suisse. Le déplacement en vaut peut-être le coup. Par exemple une petite annonce sur alibis.ch (recherche iPad) a 750.- CHF (522 euros environ) pour un 16 go ! Remis en main propre !

Je rajoute, sur Genève !


----------



## Ealdu (15 Avril 2010)

Toujours pas de bol j'habite la Bretagne   dommage et encore merci pour ton aide. Amitié


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

N'existe t-il pas de site de petite annonce en France ? Ou connaitre une personne de confiance sur Suisse !


----------



## Ealdu (15 Avril 2010)

Sûrement mais pas confiance. Parcontre je crois que vous êtes le premier Suisse avec qui je converse. La Bretagne est loing de tout visiblement. Je vous envie. Amitié


----------



## boddy (15 Avril 2010)

Vous cherchez quoi exactement ?

À l'avoir avant qu'il arrive en France ?
Ou comment faire pour truander les douanes ?






:mouais:


----------



## Ealdu (15 Avril 2010)

L'attente est longue tout simplement. Et les vendeurs spéculent    C'est tout. Pas de truandage en vue. Du moins pour moi: réduire l'attente et le payer au juste prix.


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Apparemment c'est pas difficile. Comme déjà dit, je suis passe par un site de petite annonce sur une personne qui en a acheté 2 au USA. Il en garde une et à vendu l'autre. 
Est-ce différent entre la douane Suisse et Française ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------




Ealdu a dit:


> Sûrement mais pas confiance. Parcontre je crois que vous êtes le premier Suisse avec qui je converse. La Bretagne est loing de tout visiblement. Je vous envie. Amitié



J'ai hésité longtemps. Pour finir j'ai craquer et ne suis absolument pas déçu. La Bretagne n'est pas loin en TGV. Essayer de trouver un importateur ou personne de confiance en Suisse qui vous l'enverra !


----------



## Dr_cube (15 Avril 2010)

Le problème des petites annonces, c'est la confiance.. Que se passe-t-il si on paye le type et qu'il n'envoie jamais l'iPad ? Seuls ceux qui sont à Paris peuvent profiter d'une remise en main propre généralement.. 

Mais c'est vrai que j'ai trouvé des petites annonces qui paraissent intéressantes. Reste à voir si les gens me répondent. 

Oui, on cherche à avoir l'iPad plus tôt, et si possible en payant pas trop cher. Comme je l'ai dit, pour un développeur iPad c'est vital d'essayer ses applications sur un vrai device. Sur ce point, les développeurs américains sont largement avantagés par rapport aux autres..


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Exact, le mieux est en main propre.


----------



## Ealdu (15 Avril 2010)

Je ne sais pas mais pas de raison que cela soit différent. La Suisse ne fait pas encore parti de l'Europe pour tout. Il est vrai que l'idéal serait d'aller sur place. Mais trop loin pour moi. Merci clagir.  Et désoler boddy mais je ne cherche pas a "pousser au crime" mais on peut rêver


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Voici 2 images de mon iPad


----------



## Ealdu (15 Avril 2010)

Pas juste.    au plus tard dans un mois sera mon tour !!!!!!


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Sur la facture que l'on ma remise, l'iPad 32 go lui a couté 599 dollars. Il en acheté 2 donc 1198 dollars et taxe a 8,875% ce qui nous fait 106.32 dollars de taxe.


----------



## Ealdu (15 Avril 2010)

Effectivement vous avez fait une bonne affaire. Pour la France il faut rajouter la TVA de 20% légalement. Si on tente le coup sans le declarer en douane et que l'on se fait prendre c'est 30% de+ et beaucoup d'embetements en prime. Voilà mon hésitation pour satisfaire ma découverte de l'ipad le plus tôt possible.


----------



## twinworld (15 Avril 2010)

sinon y a des sites spécialisés, genre Nextway ou d'autres sûrement aussi en France qui se chargent de l'importation. Ceci dit, avoir l'iPad, c'est une chose, mais comme les services iBook et autres stores Apple pour iPad ne sont pas encore accessibles et qu'il n'y a pas d'offres véritablement pour des services en Europe, je préfère attendre que tout soit mis en place et avoir des prix (peut-être) un peu tirés vers le bas plutôt que ceux pratiqués par les boîtes qui profitent de la demande pour gonfler les prix.


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Effectivement, Nextway l'importait. Maintenant c'est fini. 

Sur iTunes Suisse j'ai pu télécharger des application sans soucis.


----------



## twinworld (15 Avril 2010)

clagir a dit:


> Sur iTunes Suisse j'ai pu télécharger des application sans soucis.


depuis l'appStore US ou depuis l'appStore suisse ? et puis, avez-vous pu accéder à l'iBook ? Avez-vous pu acheter des livres en français depuis la plateforme d'Amazon ?


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Depuis le store Suisse. Non les livres numérique ne m'interesent pas. Je lis plutôt des quotidiens ou journaux, tel Le Monde


----------



## twinworld (15 Avril 2010)

clagir a dit:


> Depuis le store Suisse. Non les livres numérique ne m'interesent pas. Je lis plutôt des quotidiens ou journaux, tel Le Monde


ouais mais Le Monde supprime petit à petit le contenu gratuit. Il va bientôt passer en payant comme le Wall Street Journal. Du coup, il faudra aussi que les patrons de presse se maquent avec Apple ou trouve un autre système d'accès payant à leur contenu.


----------



## clagir (15 Avril 2010)

Effectivement, j'ai la version payante électronique, plus pratique et moins cher pour moi !


----------



## kriscus (15 Avril 2010)

J'hésite aussi beaucoup à le commander sur eBay US. Mon problème est que j'expose à un salon le 18 mai et que pour attirer du monde sur mon modeste stand, j'ai promis une démo sur iPad. Avec l'annonce du retard d'Apple, je suis bien embêté...

Sur eBay, on peut trouver des 16 Go à 700$ en ce moment de part des vendeurs sérieux (Top Sellers avec des évaluations de clients européens). Avec les frais de port on arrive à 780$.

A combien estimez-vous l'ensemble des frais de douane ? Le vendeur propose de réduire la somme déclarée à 200$. Est-ce risqué ?


----------



## rspir (16 Avril 2010)

Bonjour

pensez vous que ce site est fiable ?

http://www.wirelessinput.com/apple-ipad-32-32.html


----------



## clagir (16 Avril 2010)

Oh, 780 dollars ou 999 dollars reste très cher ! La 32 go au USA vaut 599 dollars.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h41 ----------

Pour l'import en France, vous avez une réponse dans ce forum : http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-achete-aux-usa-fonctionnel-en-france-belgique-300525-3.html


----------



## KevinTran (16 Avril 2010)

kriscus a dit:


> J'hésite aussi beaucoup à le commander sur eBay US. Mon problème est que j'expose à un salon le 18 mai et que pour attirer du monde sur mon modeste stand, j'ai promis une démo sur iPad. Avec l'annonce du retard d'Apple, je suis bien embêté...
> 
> Sur eBay, on peut trouver des 16 Go à 700$ en ce moment de part des vendeurs sérieux (Top Sellers avec des évaluations de clients européens). Avec les frais de port on arrive à 780$.
> 
> A combien estimez-vous l'ensemble des frais de douane ? Le vendeur propose de réduire la somme déclarée à 200$. Est-ce risqué ?



C'est trop cher -.-

Ma femme est aux US, on en a acheté 2 pour nous et un en plus déjà vendu. Elle va p'tre en envoyer de là bas pour d'autres amis intéressés. Essaye de trouver quelqu'un qui pourrait faire la même chose pour toi, tu connais personne aux US ?


----------



## kriscus (16 Avril 2010)

Non je ne connais personne d'assez fiable aux USA, Canada uniquement.

J'ai donc passé commande sur eBay ce matin. J'ai déjà un n° de tracking Fedex. Je posterai ici un message lorsque je le recevrais pour vous confirmer (je l'espère) le sérieux du vendeur.

En dehors des frais de douane, le 16 Go m'a coûté 580  (frais de port inclus). Si c'était pour un usage perso j'aurais attendu sa sortie en France. Mais j'en ai besoin pour un salon...


----------



## KevinTran (16 Avril 2010)

ça fait cher :-/ J'en ai revendu un à 520... c'est fou l'inflation qu'il y a depuis l'annonce de ce retard -.-


----------



## regsam (16 Avril 2010)

je t'ai envoyé un message personnel sur le forum. Il semble que tu ne l'as pas lu
Merci de répondre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h13 ----------

Je viens de voir sur le site du magasin VHS Avenue Victor Hugo que l'iPad est diponible chez eux .
Ils ne donnent pas le prix, je vais aller voir de plus près ...
Je cherche quelqu'un qui pourrait m'en ramener un des USA.
J'offre 100  pour ce service
Que la personne me contacte et je lui remettrais des espèces pour l'achat .


----------



## Dr_cube (16 Avril 2010)

Je viens donner quelques nouvelles : 
Après de nombreuses pérégrinations sur le web, j'ai finalement opté pour un achat immédiat sur Ebay. J'ai déjà perdu trop de temps en recherches, donc je me suis dit qu'il fallait que je me décide rapidement. J'ai donc pris un 16Go à 549 déjà en France. Ca fait mal aux fesses quand on sait qu'ils font 150 de marge, mais bon c'est la vie. C'est en tout cas le moins cher que j'ai trouvé sur Ebay. Il en reste encore 3 chez le même vendeur, je peux donner le lien si vous voulez. 

C'est la première fois que j'achète sur Ebay, et je dois dire que c'est vraiment chiant pour payer. C'est loin d'être clair. J'ai renoncé à passer par Paypal car la validation de ma carte bancaire est interminable. Du coup je suis passé par "virement express", ce qui m'a obligé à me déplacer jusqu'à ma banque.. Et bien sûr, le virement ne sera reçu que mardi. Quand il s'agit de nous piquer du fric, ils font ça instantanément, mais quand c'est pour nous rendre un service, là ils partent en weekend. 

Donc si tout se passe bien, je devrais recevoir mon iPad en fin de semaine prochaine. J'espère que le vendeur est honnête et qu'il n'y aura pas de problème pendant la livraison (l'iPad est déjà dans ma région donc ça devrait aller vite, ça limite les vols je pense).


----------



## titof21 (17 Avril 2010)

Je suis passé par AllAmericanBasics.com. Livré en 5 jours après avoir passé ma commande. Il m'a coûté en tout et pour tout 544. En plus, ils ont fait pour que je ne paie pas de frais de douanes (ce qui a bien marché au passage!). 
Je leur fait carrément de la pub mais quand je vois l'experience de certains en passant par Ebay ou d'autres vendeurs peu scrupuleux et les prix que certains ont payé, mon expérience a été vraiment "smooth". Ils n'acceptent que Paypal par contre. Quand j'ai commandé le mien ils avaient du 16GO et du 64 GO (celui là faisait 740) en stock. Contactez Thomas de ma part   C'est un de leurs vendeur qui parle Français et est vraiment rapide pour répondre aux mails.
Bon maintenant, j'ai plus qu'a trouver une bidouille pour acheter les apps sur iTunes US....

Tophe


----------



## Dr_cube (17 Avril 2010)

Pour les Apps tu peux utiliser les liens donnés dans cet article : 
http://www.frenchiphone.com/2010/04...-pour-acceder-au-store-ipad-fr-depuis-itunes/

Par contre je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur les applications d'Apple (iBooks, Pages, Keynote, Numbers). Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît une combine ?


----------



## Viablub (17 Avril 2010)

Moi je l'ai fait venir des USA acheté sur eBay le lendemain de la sortie à 530 version 16GB avec l'étui Apple. Et j'ai eu l'agréable surprise de payer 97 de douane. 
Ce qui fait assez cher l'iPad mais bon je ne suis pas déçu!


----------



## twinworld (17 Avril 2010)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Par contre je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur les applications d'Apple (iBooks, Pages, Keynote, Numbers). Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît une combine ?


il me semble avoir lu que ce n'est pas encore accessible, justement parce que les iPads ne sont pas distribués hors US.


----------



## Dr_cube (17 Avril 2010)

Twinworld : Je sais, mais dans ce cas pourquoi diable les autres applications sont disponibles ? Dans le doute j'ai déjà téléchargé pleins d'applications pour le cas où Apple empêcherait l'accès à l'avenir. Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi les applications tierces sont téléchargeables alors que celles d'Apple sont introuvables. J'aimerais bien avoir iBooks, Pages et Keynote moi ^^. 

Vialub : C'est exactement ce que je redoutais.. Ca m'aurait embêter de payer 600 pour l'iPad, symboliquement.. Au final je m'en tire pour plus de 550, mais bon, dans ma tête ça fait beaucoup moins que 600 ^^.


----------



## clagir (17 Avril 2010)

Dr_Cube : je suppose que tu as télécharger tes applications sur le store français ?
iWork pour iPad n'est dispo que sur le store USA


----------



## Dr_cube (17 Avril 2010)

Oui j'ai utilisé les liens que j'ai donné un peu plus haut. 

Du coup comment je peux faire pour télécharger les applications du Store US sachant que je n'ai qu'une carte bancaire française ?


----------



## clagir (17 Avril 2010)

Exact. Il faut te créer un compte sur le store US, acheté des cartes crédit ITunes US et a partir de là tu pourra. (il y a déjà des sujets qui parle de cela sur le forum).
de plus iWork s pour iPad risque d'être en anglais.


----------



## titof21 (17 Avril 2010)

Impec, merci pour le tuyau!


----------



## Dr_cube (17 Avril 2010)

Je ne saurais que trop vous conseiller cet article pour créer un compte iTunes Store US : 

http://www.igen.fr/app-store/tutoriel-creer-un-compte-itunes-store-americain-8391

Il m'a bien aidé ^^. Reste à trouver des chèques cadeau américains pour acheter Pages et Keynote. Mais pour iBooks, Kindle etc. aucun soucis.


----------



## Olivier.w (18 Avril 2010)

Si ça intéresse quelqu'un je reviens des USA le 8 mai alors pour l'ipad contactez moi par mail a : olimac@mac.com


----------



## clagir (18 Avril 2010)

Dr_cube a dit:


> Je ne saurais que trop vous conseiller cet article pour créer un compte iTunes Store US :
> 
> http://www.igen.fr/app-store/tutoriel-creer-un-compte-itunes-store-americain-8391
> 
> Il m'a bien aidé ^^. Reste à trouver des chèques cadeau américains pour acheter Pages et Keynote. Mais pour iBooks, Kindle etc. aucun soucis.



Merci pour ce lien, très pratique


----------



## Ealdu (20 Avril 2010)

Les 16go se négocient autour de 500/550 sur e***y, même avec la douane.... J'attends la sortie en France, désolée.


----------



## Dr_cube (20 Avril 2010)

@Iciuncoindeparadis : 
Faut pas abuser quand même.. Tes 16Go tu les as payé 370, et tu veux les vendre le double ? Essaye sur Ebay mais ici tu n'arnaqueras personne..


----------



## Iciuncoindeparadis (21 Avril 2010)

un AR paris new-york est facturé environs 1300 !!!
je pense donc qu'un ipad 16go neuf avec facture à 640 
ou un ipad 32 gb à 730 c'est une très bonne affaire et c'est le privilège de l'avoir avant la sortie en France !!!!!

c'est une tuerie l'ipad je ne lâche pas d'ailleurs ce message est taper depuis mon nouveau bijou !!!!


----------

